# yes i know i sound like an idiot. better safe than sorry



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

filter question, i have a emperor 280 power filter, its rated for 45 gallons, i have it and a small penguin on a 46 gallon bowfront, will that be ok to use with a saltwater tank. im planning on getting a hob protein skimmer too. with just the 280 and the protein skimmer, will that be enough filtration if i use live rock and live sand? also and more importantly, are the "biowheel" filters any use to a saltwater tank? or should i just keep the filter but throw away the wheel?


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

That'll be okay.

You can have basic filtration as long as your not getting towards the reef part.
If it's just fowlr it's perfectly fine.

Just take the bio-wheel out though.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

what is fowlr? im new... you have to take baby steps with me sorry. :withstup:


----------



## awesome kid (Jun 10, 2005)

I believe it stands for "fish only with live rock" correct me if im wrong, I dont have a marine tank........yet.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

precisely.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

thats excatly what i figured but just like it says in the top... better safe than sorry.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

filters like that work for fish only tanks, I would however, change the media more often on those than you would a freshwater tank... I change mine every week if I'm running carbon.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

thats only used as a mechanical filter though right? simply to pull out all the big chunks of stuff? the bioload is taken by the live rock and the particles are taken by the protein skimmer. thats correct right?


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

the skimmer takes out any stuff that would rott in the water column, good flow with powerheads puts those things into the water column... the mechanical filter will also pull out stuff... however, it is left in the water column to rott unlike the skimmer... which is why I would change the media often, so that stuff won't rott in the water nearly as much.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

is it ok to get reusuable media and just wash it alot? or clean it real good when i do water changes in the old water?


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

that would be a good thing to save you a little money, while not compromising water quality to an extent, yes.


----------

